# The Ophelia Syndrome



## Retsu (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting read :)

http://www.usu.edu/account/faculty/nelson/ophelia.htm


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 27, 2008)

It's a crying shame that most people consider a thread about astrology to be more important than this. :/

Good article. It's one of those "I kinda agree with it but I'm guilty as sin and should really try harder". I suppose it's not easy to do the kind of stuff that it recommends when you're still at secondary school, especially when getting high grades regardless of what you've actually learned is fatally important. Still, they're right - one needs to take more risks with one's education, in order to actually learn anything of value.

Guess it's something to keep in mind for the future, then.


----------

